# Drew my baby :P



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

What do you guys think? I drew my handsome boy Houdini.


----------



## pinkiepastel (Jul 24, 2015)

So amazing! I wish I had your art skills &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Awesome! You should open a thread!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow, great job!! What program did you use?


----------



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

Aww, thanks guys... <3

I use an art program called MyPaint. It's really simple, doesn't have any clipping or filling abilities, so its just like drawing on a piece of paper. I love it!


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Buitiful*

You have a very pretty betta, i love the art and the fish


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

That is really good!


----------

